# Medicine Cabinet Woes



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Our med cab is on the rear wall of the TT. The surface isn't plumb, infact it tips in at about 4 degrees. This induces everything to fall out of the cabinet when you open the door after traveling. It also has a tendancy to help the door open during travel occasionally.
Last winter I bought a "shelf" on line for my home freezer. Turns out it wasn't a shelf to store food on it was a Piece of plastic to keep food in the shelf on the door. Well, I'm too cheap to throw anything away so it sat around till today when I figured out I could cut it along itsfeature line and make 2 "shelves"(as it was called in the catalog) for my med cabinet. I prefer to call them rails for lack of a better term.
I cut slots in the sides of the cabinet and bowed the rails to insert the tabs. Trust me here they WON'T fall out. when I run across another piece of plastic that will work I'll do the top shelf, too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice fix for a strange problem. Our bathroom cabinet stays closed during travel, so I don't have this issue.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Ingenious!

I wonder if those spring-loaded bars meant for RV refridgerators wouldn't work here as well.

Our 26RKS has a kitchen-type cabinet to the right of our medicine cabinet. We use that cabinet to store our bathroom utensils and lotions/potions. We found some plastic drawers at Wal*Mart, which we placed inside this cabinet to keep our stuff from falling out. We usually don't keep anything in the medicine cabinet for the reasons you stated, unless we're parked. The aforementioned drawers have worked very well for us, the DW removes the drawer from the cabinet and places it onto the toilet lid when she does her make-up. In fact, she takes the drawer out and uses it at home, that way when we get ready to hit the road, she's not looking all over tarnation to get her beauty aids, she just grabs that drawer and puts it into the OB.

The simple life.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Great fix. Have you tried adjust the latch on the medicene cabinet. Our has never come open.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I can barely get mine open and closed. I have adj the lock tab but it is still hard to operate. Just make sure the toilet is closed before you open the door......oops...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

The darned thing only came open once but that was enough. The sloped shelves however WAS a continual problem.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our medicine cabinet latch broke off about 6 months after our purchase. A whole chunk broke right off of the door









I found a much better solution...The 3-M locking velcro tabs work like a charm!

We also use the RV Cupboard Bars that fit perfectly inside the medicine cabinet


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Our medicine cabinet latch broke off about 6 months after our purchase. A whole chunk broke right off of the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those bars are nice.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Another helpful option:


----------



## evansfamilyfive (Aug 12, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> Our med cab is on the rear wall of the TT. The surface isn't plumb, infact it tips in at about 4 degrees. This induces everything to fall out of the cabinet when you open the door after traveling. It also has a tendancy to help the door open during travel occasionally.
> Last winter I bought a "shelf" on line for my home freezer. Turns out it wasn't a shelf to store food on it was a Piece of plastic to keep food in the shelf on the door. Well, I'm too cheap to throw anything away so it sat around till today when I figured out I could cut it along itsfeature line and make 2 "shelves"(as it was called in the catalog) for my med cabinet. I prefer to call them rails for lack of a better term.
> I cut slots in the sides of the cabinet and bowed the rails to insert the tabs. Trust me here they WON'T fall out. when I run across another piece of plastic that will work I'll do the top shelf, too.


Our door kept opening as well. I just went and bought magnets, like the ones used on glass doors for entertainment centers. It came in a package of two for just a couple bucks. I tossed the OEM latch and I mounted one of the magnets at the top and one at the bottom. Problem solved.


----------

